# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بهداشت محیط بابل

## mjplv

سلام بنده با رتبه 18000 منطقه 2 در انتخاب رشته تو شهر های دور واطراف مازندران پرستاری و علوم ازمایشگاهی همه رو زدم آخرش هم بهداشت محیط بابل وساری زدم و دیروز بهداشت محیط بابل قبول شدم چند سوال داشتم
1.این رشته میدونم که تا دکتری داره ولی اگر تا لیسانس 4 سال بخونم کاری داره؟
2.اگر در دانشگاه شرکت نکنم سال بعد میتونم روزانه قبول شم؟
3.کلن کی باید ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## POOYAE

سلام / 1-  باید همون موقعه انتخاب رشته به بازارکار رشته ها توجه میکردید اما در مورد بهداشت محیط یکی استادهای دانشگاه یکی کسانی که در این رشته مشغول بکار هستند میتونن بهتر کمکتون بکنن / 2-  شما چون روزانه آوردین حق انتخاب رشته روزانه در کنکور 97 رو ندارید بلکه میتونید غیر از روزانه هارو انتخاب کنید ( حتی ثبت نام هم نکنید ) البته بعضی میگن میشه رفت سازمان سنجش و راه های دیگه که محروم نشید که من زیاد در اون موارد اطلاعی ندارم / 3- در مورد ثبت نام هم خود سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه داده که جوری باید ثبت نام کرد یا از طریق کانال یا سایت دانشگاه تون از ثبت نام غیرحضوری یا حضوری میتونید اطلاع پیدا کنید / موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------

